# Myrtle beach area fishing



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Went out this weekend and fished for pompano, I posted the biggest and smallest in the picture gallery. Had to up load all the rest on another server, will try to copy and paste that photo, hope it comes out as well. Used the Afaw 11' estuary, it is a great fishing rod, and maybe I can cast farther, or maybe I'm just lucky, but those on both sides of me had a lot less cleaning to do. I used a 5500 pro shop, with 10# tight line, spider hitch to 15 kilo suffix 90 gram breakaway, had no problem with knot sticking in line guide. The pro shop has a bush on the left of the spool instead of two bearings.<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.tinypic.com/4qpq03m.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Good Lord Wayne. I fished little river yesterday and got one small blue!

That is one fine showing sir  Lemme know when you wanna try and fish.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

SHOW OFF. And by the way, when is the big GALA Event going on at your new house? And when we going to get up and catch a king or ten?

Biscuit Eater


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice job on the pomps


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

outfishin28 said:


> SHOW OFF. And by the way, when is the big GALA Event going on at your new house? And when we going to get up and catch a king or ten?
> 
> Biscuit Eater



Yea I know it's bragging, all those posts about how sorry MB fishing is, made me do it. You must be deep in love haven't seen or heard much from ya.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Nicely done, Kingfish!

What size were the flounder, and what was used for bait?

Blaine


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Hello Blaine,

sandfleas, and shrimp. The flounder fell to shrimp, and a couple of pomano too. The flounder were like 2 pounders, very good size to eat, which I have already done, had em last night.

Come fishing some day, if you will and casting too.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*nice fish*

I managed 2 small pomps last week on shrimp, but spent most my time avioding bikers

hey Wayne have ever used these lures for kings?

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q194/villagerecorders/live_ribbonfish.jpg

I was thinking about picking some up today, till the bait starts running better

thanks

Pete


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Thanks Wayne*

for the # s and info, I haven't logged on in a while to see your note... or fished much in the last week or 2 for that matter, Much appreciated,Thanks........ the bikers have beatin me down all 10 days, could barely leave my house, brutal !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey pete, you will be able to catch all the ribbon fish you want around here in August and freeze them. For inshore, you will find live and dead bait much more effective than lures. The #'s I gave you should be good now. You can jig many kinds of bait now. Pin fish are also good. I saw a large school of pogies on the beach laast week too. If you are going artifical it's hard to beat a drone spoon........Kingfish


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*spoons*

Ive got a few clark spoons Ill run them and see...I heard sum small kings where out at 3 mile over the week end, I havent found any bait in the inlet since the last time I was out, might have picked up since then, Im looking for the "days" givin the boat......will see if we cant change that soon,,,again thanks for the info.....Im sure Ill hit the surf soon enough...and watch you catch all the fish with in 300 yards of the beach,,,give me a shout if you need a mate on a trip,,, cant catch fish ,,,but got me c legs :fishing:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

WOW!  

Nice haul, Kingfish..


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice catch Wayne,,,,,, leave one or two for us bama boys,,,,,,,,


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

kingfish said:


> Yea I know it's bragging, all those posts about how sorry MB fishing is, made me do it. You must be deep in love haven't seen or heard much from ya.




ya know it is always work work work, I have every weekend off now so I am ready to fish like its going out of style. Your new house ready yet, I want to check it out when there is a little more than a frame and some Mexicans there.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Toejam*

I threw a few back for seed, if you get the itch was the Toejam off in the Atlantic, let me know. I'll get the squeezens and let you blow the sirene.....Wayne


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Excellent catch Wayne! Glad to see there are fish in the area if you know when and where to find them!

Britt


----------

